# First big storm



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, winter came in hard! We had a blizzard warning for 36 hours. Kept us busy for a few days!! Time to rest up now.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Racer593 (Aug 20, 2009)

So Lucky!! lol:redbounce


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

It looks like you got hit pretty good.
Have fun & keep it there.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah, we ended up with 16", most of that was in 24 hours!!


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Man are you lucky. We didnt get jack over here on the east side of the state, just the cold and wind.

Chris


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

all those plow marker's can only mean one thing . drifting ! payup


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

yup, up in wayland we got about a foot, I'll get to sleep in tonight. I already took the plow to the car wash, but I will have to do some drift plowing tomorrow.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

looks like Westnedge ave in one of those pics. 
i use to plow the burger king and one of the green houses off of lovers lane out that way.


----------



## buffalonick (Aug 15, 2009)

Just a thought how is the 95 ford f 150 for plowing? I have been looking into a different truck but might wait tll next year for a brand new one. How is the older fords performance when it comes to plowing? Is it a manual? or auto? Thanks


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

buffalonick;901882 said:


> Just a thought how is the 95 ford f 150 for plowing? I have been looking into a different truck but might wait tll next year for a brand new one. How is the older fords performance when it comes to plowing? Is it a manual? or auto? Thanks


We bought it becouse it was to good of a deal to pass up, paid $1400 for it and $400 for the plow. I have never plowed in it, but the guy that plows in it says it does good, it is an auto.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

04superduty;901475 said:


> looks like Westnedge ave in one of those pics.
> i use to plow the burger king and one of the green houses off of lovers lane out that way.


Yup, its Westnedge. We have a small lot there.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice dumping there,congrats


----------

